# Moving to Dubai. Help!



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hI

I am a mother of a 20 month old and we are moving to Dubai in AUgust this year and hopefully getting a place at Dubai Marina
i am having real doubts about moving, I mean i love Dubai but I am worried about leaving my support network here and my family. Also i go to lots of playgroups in the UK adn don't know how to go about finding ones in Dubai

another headache seems to be the schooling system. What school should i send my girl to and when should i apply? Do they start school at age 3 there?

my husband can't wait to come over but i think i may shrivel up and die without my family and friends. Help!!!


----------



## Camel Lover (Mar 18, 2009)

milkshake2044 said:


> hI
> 
> I am a mother of a 20 month old and we are moving to Dubai in AUgust this year and hopefully getting a place at Dubai Marina
> i am having real doubts about moving, I mean i love Dubai but I am worried about leaving my support network here and my family. Also i go to lots of playgroups in the UK adn don't know how to go about finding ones in Dubai
> ...


Hiya

If you look at the sticky the Moderator has put up a lot of info is in there.

Dubai Marina is lovely, though you will have issues with the stairs going down to the 'walk' with a buggy. There is plenty there so you wont get bored for a while; in relation to the schooling you should think of applying now as they are now beginning to send registration to parents asking whether they will be here next year or not; i am positive there is a pre-school at the marina? there are good clinics'

You wont shrivel up, there are enough ex-pats out here that will be only too glad to help out, stick with this forum, they organise social events etc. Ask your husband if his new employer has a liaison that he can email for info etc.

Watch your girl in August though as the temperature is still excessive then (40+)

Good luck


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

I have been here for 4 whole days now so am WELL qualified to give advice borne out of experience  

One of my first and incredibly strong impressions has been that everyone, regardless of faith or nationality that has moved here is in the same boat - we are ALL ex pats and ALL need our own support network. I have met more really nice people here than I have in years in the UK, and as I say, I have only been here for 4 days.

People here seem to be "inclusive" - everyone knows what it was like when they first moved here so helps the newbies - people have been incredibly kind to me (god knows why, am a crabby old git). You will find friends easy to make bcoz we are all in the same boat. Within a few days I have indian, pakistani, slovakian, iranian and australian friends - Obviously they are new friends and not best friends that you would die for but nonetheless we struck a chord and are starting to be friends. It is quite unlike anything you will experience back home - much friendlier here.

Can't help with the schools I am afraid, going to find out tomorrow


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

milkshake2044 said:


> hI
> 
> I am a mother of a 20 month old and we are moving to Dubai in AUgust this year and hopefully getting a place at Dubai Marina
> i am having real doubts about moving, I mean i love Dubai but I am worried about leaving my support network here and my family. Also i go to lots of playgroups in the UK adn don't know how to go about finding ones in Dubai
> ...



Hi

I am pretty much in the same boat as you. I have two children one 4 and one 2 and my emotions are all over the place. I am excited, scared and so worried about leaving my friends and family behind. I just hope i can build up a good social network for both me and my husband and my children. I am also leaving my job here in the UK and just hoping that things work out for us over in Dubai. I am having real trouble with the schools, but husband is going out in June and i think its more easier to sort out once your are out there. I have heard Duba Marina is suppose to be lovely. Hope my husband considers that area.

If its the British curriculam you would like your little one to follow then its the same as the Uk. They would start pres school between 3 & 4 and then 4 onwards would be reception and from 5 they start KG1. 

This site is really good atleast there are others that are in a similar boat to me. We are moving out in August too.


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi There

any news on where you will be moving? we have just secured a place in Dubai Marina. will most prob move out once the temp starts cooling a bit.
been researching playgroups but i am a bit lost at the min!

with regards to schools - i have put her name down for 2 - English college and gems jumeriah primary. also wanted her to put her name down for the JESS schoool but the waiting list is closed! You have to be really quick with the schools here - have you had any luck?


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Mayapatel said:


> Hi
> 
> I am pretty much in the same boat as you. I have two children one 4 and one 2 and my emotions are all over the place. I am excited, scared and so worried about leaving my friends and family behind. I just hope i can build up a good social network for both me and my husband and my children. I am also leaving my job here in the UK and just hoping that things work out for us over in Dubai. I am having real trouble with the schools, but husband is going out in June and i think its more easier to sort out once your are out there. I have heard Duba Marina is suppose to be lovely. Hope my husband considers that area.
> 
> ...



no news on where we are living yet. All the schools have long waiting lists and yeah we wanted to apply for Jumeria but they have closed waiting lists. I'm told that the school terms ends end in June, so normally this is the time when they are able to re-allocate places. Jumeria Primary got outstanding on their school inspection, so must be a good school. Its actually timely that the inspection reports have started to come out, makes it that little bit easier.

Look forward to seeing how you get on. where in the Uk do you live?


----------



## Mayapatel (Apr 8, 2009)

Andrew Farrant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been here for 4 whole days now so am WELL qualified to give advice borne out of experience
> 
> ...


Hi hope you don't mind me asking but as you have moved out more recently i wanted to ask you if renting prices have been falling. I am reading in the papers here in the UK that property prices are falling in Dubai due to the recession is that true. Specifically looking to rent 2 bed apartment in the Arabrain Ranches or Dubia Marina. Any advice would be good, we want to makesure we are setting a reasonable budget.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mayapatel said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me asking but as you have moved out more recently i wanted to ask you if renting prices have been falling. I am reading in the papers here in the UK that property prices are falling in Dubai due to the recession is that true. Specifically looking to rent 2 bed apartment in the Arabrain Ranches or Dubia Marina. Any advice would be good, we want to makesure we are setting a reasonable budget.



Yes, rental prices have fallen in most areas and you will find much cheaper apartments in places like the Marina, or on villas in the Springs. I don't think there are any apartments in Arabian Ranches (AR), but there are a number of 2 bed villas. AR is still a way out of town, although roads have improved considerably of late.

Both the Gulf News property section and Dubizzle (as recommended on this site numerous times) will give you a realistic idea of prices.

-


----------



## milkshake2044 (Mar 23, 2009)

hi

at the min we lie in hertfordshire. We are in Dubai at the min - been here a month sorthing things out. go back this friday. 

I heard about Jess being outstanding too. will keep trying there. I did call them and they sugegsted end of the year


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Arabian ranches is all villas, though there are a good number of 2 bed villas.

Still never understand why people say it is far out. Getting to most places in Dubai from here is usually no problem. I know it wasn't the easiest place to drive to and from last year before the interchange was opened, but now it's a doddle.

Examples from AR (all approx. and depending on time of day you are travelling)

Ibn Battuta - 20 - 25 mins
MOE - 20 mins
DIFC - 20 - 30 mins
Madinat - 20 mins
Bur Dubai - 30 mins
Airport - 20 mins
Abu Dhabi airport - 1hr 10 mins
Dubai Investment park - 15 - 20 mins

Just a few examples


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

*Living in Dubai almost one year on*

Evening Andrew,

Have just been reading your posts from when you were thinking of moving to Dubai and then when you first arrived. I was wondering how you are finding it almost one year on, as I too am considering moving to Dubai and would like some insight as to life in Dubai vs life in a Western culture such as the UK or New Zealand.

Thanks
Becca 



Andrew Farrant said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been here for 4 whole days now so am WELL qualified to give advice borne out of experience
> 
> ...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Kiwi Becca said:


> Evening Andrew,
> 
> Have just been reading your posts from when you were thinking of moving to Dubai and then when you first arrived. I was wondering how you are finding it almost one year on, as I too am considering moving to Dubai and would like some insight as to life in Dubai vs life in a Western culture such as the UK or New Zealand.
> 
> ...


The poster 'Andrew Farrant' has not logged in since July 2009.

Sadly many people post for info when they are first here, but do not return to help others.

-


----------



## Kiwi Becca (Dec 30, 2009)

Hiya. Thanks for letting me know. It's the way of the world unfortunately. If I end up in Dubai I shall be sure to log in every once in a while and return the favour 

Happy New Year!



Elphaba said:


> The poster 'Andrew Farrant' has not logged in since July 2009.
> 
> Sadly many people post for info when they are first here, but do not return to help others.
> 
> -


----------

